# hike suggestions?



## coreybyrnes (Oct 13, 2004)

hello! this is my first post and i'm looking forward to hanging out around here...

here's the scoop... i'm looking to go for an overnight hiking/camping trip somewhere in new hampshire, vermont, maine this weekend... i'll be driving from where i live in boston to the trailhead early saturday morning and hoping to spend 2 hours or less in the car... i'm looking to sleep overnight in the backcountry or in a free hut... i'm also looking for beautiful views from a summit where i can see the fall foliage at its peak (since i just got a new digital SLR camera and am looking to break it in)... the difficulty doesn't matter... the length doesn't really matter but must be do-able for a two-day hike-in/sleep/hike-out trip... i haven't really hiked much in new england so i guess i'm "new" to the area... i have hiked all over america with most experience being virginia, california, montana, and wyoming but never in new england (which is strange since i've lived here all my life!)... we'll i've rambled enough! if anyone has any suggestions please let me know... thanks so much! see y'all around the message board...

corey


----------



## TenPeaks (Oct 13, 2004)

Two hours or less in a car from Boston will only get you to the southern Whites. An overnight hike I've done several times is up Mt. Chocorua via the Champney Falls trail to the summit, then down to the Liberty Cabin on the other side of the mountain for the night. The cabin is free and has about 8 or 9 platforms to sleep on. No other ammenities. Also, I don't think there's a water source nearby so you'll have to carry what you need. In addition, there are great views from the summit and the nearby Sisters.

Sandwich Dome has some nice views and I know there's a shelter over there somewhere. I don't have a map in front of me to give more specific details, but it is also in the southern Whites. If you drive a bit further north there are a whole bunch of possibilities in Franconia notch, Crawford notch and the Pemi.


----------



## coreybyrnes (Oct 13, 2004)

hey tenpeaks... thanks for the suggestions... i guess i will take back my statement of the two hour max driving distance... as long as it's no more than 4 hours i will be up for it...


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 14, 2004)

You're past peak foliage season in the Whites by 1-2 weeks, unfortunately. Zealand notch, for example, already had lost most of its leaf cover last weekend.

That said, probably one of the easiest is to head up Liberty Spring Trail, get a tent platform at Liberty Springs (I believe caretaker season is over, thus it's free), then summit Liberty. You'll have views either into Franconia Notch or out across the Pemi.

Another option would be at the Garfield Ridge tentsite, summitting Garfield.

But to stay further south, where there might still be colors ... Sandwich Dome, sleeping at the site of the former shelter at Black Mountain Pond, would be a fine option.


----------



## coreybyrnes (Oct 14, 2004)

thanks michael... sandwich dome looks like a great option... i did a little research but only found a few hike reports on other website with no information about how to get there... is there a ranger's office somewhere nearby to gather info?


----------



## TenPeaks (Oct 14, 2004)

If you haven't already done so, I would suggest picking up the White Mountain Guide. It has descriptions of all the trails in the Whites, including directions to trailheads and maps, and is considered the bible of the northeast woods.

If you hike up Sandwich dome try not to miss nearby Jennings Peak! Great views from both summits.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 14, 2004)

WMG is a must-buy. Don't venture up there without it.

Another good purchase for that area is the Randolph Mountain Club's map of the Sandwich Range. I know they have it at the visitor information center just off I-93 on the right at the Waterville Valley (Rte 49) exit.


----------



## coreybyrnes (Oct 14, 2004)

excellent... i am familiar with the area since i ski waterville often... that visitor center is the exit i take to get to the algonquin trailhead for the sandwich dome hike eh? thanks so much everyone for your tips...


----------



## skimom (Oct 14, 2004)

Corey,

Some of us are headed up to the bonds this weekend for an overnight at Guyot campground.

It would be a long drive, but cruise control is great since it's all highway.  Probably about 2.5 - 3 hours for you.

If you're up for joining a small group, let me know and I'll forward the particulars.  Also, check out the post on the bonds hike under trips/events forum.

Should be a great weekend.  Small bit of rain on Saturday then clearing out ... yippee !!  And you won't get a more dramatic pic than one of you on Bondcliff !!


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> WMG is a must-buy. Don't venture up there without it.



Shameless plug:   

http://alpinezone.altrec.com/shop/detail/450/


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes Corey, the AMC's White Mountain Guide is an invaluable resource and a must have for any serious White Mountain hiker.  Anything else does not compare.  

We were up at Osceola (Waterville Valley) last weekend and the foliage was peak there.  Regrettably, with the forecasted wind and rain, most of those colors will be gone.  I'd say head to the Monadnock region, where color will be approaching peak (it was not peak two weeks ago when we were up there).  Head up Route 3 to Nashua and then 101 West to the area.  There are lots of day hikes, but not as many long distance overnight stays (the Wapack is a day use trail).  Read some of my trip reports from hikes in that area and on the Wapack.

Refer to [/url]www.wapack.org, the AMC's Southern New Hampshire ... Monadnock Region[/u].  

Good luck!   :wink:


----------



## trailbiscuit (Oct 15, 2004)

Did someone mention the White Mountain Guide?  I wasn't sure.

Anyway, caretaker season is officially over.  I hiked out the Guyot spur with the caretaker last weekend with the remainder of his belongings on his back.  So...that means that all the shelters will be free.  Of course, leave no trace, even though the caretaker isn't there to help/enforce.

Guyot is a great spot.  Another good place would be Imp Shleter with possible day trips to Moriah, Shelbrune-Moriah or sb along the AT to the Carters.  I would recommend an approach from the Moriah-Brook Trail, a very pretty, less used trail.


----------



## coreybyrnes (Oct 15, 2004)

i've decided to take the birchtoft, cascade, spellman, pumpelly route to the summit of monadnock... since getting some pictures of the foliage is my priority on this hike, i think it should still be good... looks like the trail might have a couple somewhat challenging parts (i hope)... thanks for your input everyone...


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 15, 2004)

coreybyrnes said:
			
		

> i've decided to take the birchtoft, cascade, spellman, pumpelly route to the summit of monadnock... since getting some pictures of the foliage is my priority on this hike, i think it should still be good... looks like the trail might have a couple somewhat challenging parts (i hope)... thanks for your input everyone...



Corey, 

I did the Pumpelley Trail in its entirity and it is roughly a 10 mile roundtrip which is much quieter than the other routes.  The first half of the trail is mainly flat, so don't let the length deter you!  It starts on the S shore of Dublin Lake (some great scenery) and ascends the ridge with some nice open sections.  I thoroughly enjoyed it and thought that it was reminiscent of the northern Whites.  Give it a try!   :wink:


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 15, 2004)

Pumpelly all the way from Dublin Lake is an *awesome* hike. You start out with woods walking, old stone walls, a real New England feel. Then up the ridge, not a lot of up and down (just a few 20' "holes" that you dip through), then an open approach up the spine of the ridge to the summit proper. I have a full set of photos of this trip from May 1 several years ago here. 

The only catch is that you have to park along the edge of the road. After you locate the trailhead, too, which can require observance.


----------



## Max (Oct 15, 2004)

coreybyrnes said:
			
		

> i've decided to take the birchtoft, cascade, spellman, pumpelly route to the summit of monadnock... since getting some pictures of the foliage is my priority on this hike,



You've picked a good route.  From someone who has climbed Monadnock literally hundreds of times, I'll tell you that the Birchtoft and lower section of Cascade Link and Spellman trails should be great for foliage pics, as well as a lot less traveled that the standard route from the state park and up the White Dot or White Cross trails.  Then there is great scrambling on the Spellman ledges and some wonderful pics from that perspective too.  Once on the Upper section of the Pumpelly, the next rolling 1/2 mile is great and finally you'll join the summit crowds.  For a different route down, go back down the Pumpelly and take the Red Spot trail.  It will come out on the Cascade Link, just a few yards above the juction with the Birchtoft.


----------



## coreybyrnes (Oct 18, 2004)

michael - great pics! thanks for posting... i just bought a new camera last week (canon 10d) so i brought that along... i got some interesting shots... it was a really overcast day so i would have hoped for a little more light to really show off the foliage, but it was a great hike... i took a buddy who had never hiked before and he really loved the trip... we ended up taking birchtoft, cascade, red spot, pumpelly... we were going to take spellman but somehow missed it and took red spot... it was an interesting route because of all the rain they had friday... red spot was basically a waterfall that we had to hike up... made for a very interesting and at some points sketchy hike... it was freezing and very windy on the summit... another hike told me it was 20 with 40 mph winds... i would believe it... thanks all for the advice...


----------

